# Basset pup progress



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

We have a 5 month old basset named Duke that is just a joy to have around. He's getting there with the hunting too. He loves to track and he loves to smell and chase our tame rabbit. He just started opening up but he hasn't put the two together yet. He walks around the back yard baying at nothing in particular, I think he just likes to hear his own voice.
Taking him out today to see what he can do on some wild bunnies. Not taking the gun or anything. He comes when called and is eager to please so I have high hopes for him.

Duke


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Dukes is a handsome young pup, he is farther ahead with the game than mine, 
mine has not smelt a rabbit yet, or did any tracking yet, but that is my fault, no exposure. 
Good luck and have fun out in the woods with Duke, looking forward to the stories and progress with him.

Jeff


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Good luck on running some wild rabbits. Hope he does well for ya. It's always fun to start a new pup.


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

There is a guy right in Stanton. Not too far north of you. He has 9 acres fenced in. I dropped my beagle off there and left her for two weeks. Prior to that she had never seen a rabbit. When I went to pick her up I noticed a rabbit coming out of a bush. She was the next thing to come out. It was so cool to see her come out, look to the left, look to the right, put her head down and shoot to the right screaming at the top of her lungs. 

I think he charges $75 for two weeks, covers food and everything. He will put some experienced dogs in to run with, which helped a ton. If you are interested in his number pm me and I will give it to you.

Goodluck to all!!!!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

very cool dog!
what are you doing to get him ready for shooting?

what has worked great for me is to make noise when feeding and playing. bang the food dish to let him know its dinner time. this associates noise with good things.
when i play with a pup, i like to clap my hands and bang stuff around in play so they see noise can be fun time.

keep these things up, of course starting mild and over weeks building up the noise level. 
i never shoot a gun or caps or anything like that till their on game. that way in the excitement of the hunt they barely notice it.

i addition i take them out in the woods early and often for walks and playtime. if you can find a wood or field near a gun range , say a mile or so, one you can just hear in the back ground its a good place. then slowly over weeks i move our walks closer. as long as i don't see any reaction. 
slow and easy never get overly close or actually take them to a range though.
seems to be worth the effort, and the bonding time with the dog is a good thing anyway.
my little rat terrier has never done more then barely notice when i shoot.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

out of curiousity,,,,(and the ghost of an idea of maybe getting a basset) where did you find duke? i know theres got to be some good breeders in michigan that are raising gun dogs. my wife has been making noises like she would like her own dog(uh huh), and i know she has always had a soft spot for bassets. seems like i could kill two birds (make that rabbits) with one stone....lol


Critter said:


> We have a 5 month old basset named Duke that is just a joy to have around. He's getting there with the hunting too. He loves to track and he loves to smell and chase our tame rabbit. He just started opening up but he hasn't put the two together yet. He walks around the back yard baying at nothing in particular, I think he just likes to hear his own voice.
> Taking him out today to see what he can do on some wild bunnies. Not taking the gun or anything. He comes when called and is eager to please so I have high hopes for him.
> 
> Duke


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

We got him from a breeder in Standish. I'll have to pull his paperwork to remember her name. She only has one litter a year. His father is from Dan Wells Backwoods kennel, lots of wins in the Hunting Basset world. I have high hopes for him.


----------

